# AVR am PC - Ton per HDMI oder Toslink?



## Mitchpuken (28. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

wenn ich mit HDMI aus dem PC in den AVR (und dann in den TV) gehe, ist es dann besser den Ton auch so zu lassen oder diesen per Toslink der Soundkarte zu übertragen? Ich weiß zwar, dass es bei Toslink egal ist, ob das Signal von der Soundkarte oder onboard kommt, weil sich darum der AVR kümmert, aber wie es sich eben zwischen Grafikkarte und Soundkarte/onboard verhält ist mir nicht klar.

AVR ist ein Denon 1400 und Soundkarte eine Asus Xonar DGX.


----------



## ruby666 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich nehme mal an du willst Surroundsound? Dann lass es mit HDMI angeschlossen.
Ich hatte es auch mal mit Toslink und Soundkarte versucht, aber DD Live & DTS Connect gefielen mir nicht besonders.
Damit kamen bei nahezu jedem Spiel Schritte und Schüsse ausm Center.
Mit HDMI ist es jetzt wie bei Filmen, dass fast ausnahmslos nur Dialoge ausm Center kommen und der restliche Sound der vorne sein soll von den Front-LS ausgegeben wird.


----------



## cap82 (29. Dezember 2017)

HD-Tonformate wie DTS-HD oder Dolby HD bekommst du ebenfalls nur über HDMI. Falls du auch Filme schauen willst.


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. Dezember 2017)

Danke, habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es derzeit Stereo ist.


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

Also ich würde es generell bei HDMI belassen. AVR's sind ja dafür ausgelegt. Ich streame meine Musik auch per HDMI. 
Qualitativ gibt es da null Unterschied. 
Das einzige "Problem", das du haben könntest: Falls du mal nur Musik hören willst, ohne TV, kann es etwas umständlich sein, wenn kein TV Signal anliegt. Da zicken manche Systeme etwas rum.


----------



## Viking30k (30. Dezember 2017)

Also ich muss sagen bei Games mag ich den Sound der per HDMI rauskommt am AVR überhaupt nicht bei Filmen merke ich am PC keinen Unterrschied

Aber bei Spielen klingt das wirklich nicht gut für meine Ohren daher habe ich wieder eine Soundkarte im PC die per toslink am AVR ist

Habe einen Yamaha Rx-v1800


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke mal, das liegt daran, dass per HDMI der Sound als Multi-Channel erkannt wird. Du musst in der Windows Soundkonfig auf Stereo stellen. Dann übernimmt der AVR dann das Simulieren z.B. DTS NEO6 etc.


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. Januar 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das einzige "Problem", das du haben könntest: Falls du mal nur Musik hören willst, ohne TV, kann es etwas umständlich sein, wenn kein TV Signal anliegt. Da zicken manche Systeme etwas rum.


Genau das. Das Problem haben wohl andere auch, aber bin noch auf keine Lösung gekommen, weil ich gerade analog vom PC zum AVR gehe, aber das soll ja nicht sein.




Viking30k schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen bei Games mag ich den Sound der per HDMI rauskommt am AVR überhaupt nicht bei Filmen merke ich am PC keinen Unterrschied
> 
> Aber bei Spielen klingt das wirklich nicht gut für meine Ohren daher habe ich wieder eine Soundkarte im PC die per toslink am AVR ist
> 
> Habe einen Yamaha Rx-v1800



Mit Toslink sollte das aber eigentlich kein Unterschied sein. Werde ich jetzt aber doch auch nochmal testen im Vergleich zu analog


----------



## chaotium (1. Januar 2018)

Toslink ist so ne sache. Ich hab immer wieder hin und hergewechselt. Ich konnte bei Toslink nie einstellen ob Stereo oder Surround. An den Boxen kam meisten nur Stereo raus.
Bei DVBViewer konnte ich nur alles in Stereo hören
Bei HDMI läuft nun alles mit 5.1, in Spielen Surround und in DVBViewer Digitales Audio


----------



## blautemple (1. Januar 2018)

Um über Toslink 5.1 zu übertragen brauchst du einen Live Encoder um das Signal in Dolby Digital oder DTS zu komprimieren.  Das
unterstützen allerdings nicht alle Soundkarten.
HDMI hingegen kann bis zu 7.1 unkomprimiert übertragen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. Januar 2018)

Das hat am erstmal oder sogar gar nichts mit dem was "wie" rauskommt^^ Aber 2.0 ist in Spielen mit TV und Anlage auch nicht so einfach mit 5.1 zu vergleichen 

@Topic
Wie machen die Nutzer eines AVR am Rechner, wenn die gar keinen TV haben? Nutzen die dann gar kein HDMI?


----------



## Viking30k (1. Januar 2018)

wenn ich auf Stereo stelle habe ich dann nicht auch nur Stereo in Spielen?

vlt. Liegts auch daran das ich eine Asus Essence STX II mit 7.1 habe die klingt echt nice^^


----------



## T'PAU (2. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte mal vor zwei Jahren oder so experimentell den PC (GTX970) mit den AVR (Denon AVR-2310) verbunden, zwecks Ton-Übertragung.
Hat sich grundsätzlich sehr gut angehört. Soweit ich mich erinnere gab's mit Stereo-Material, z.B. MP3-Musik, auch keine Probleme.

Weswegen ich wieder davon abgekommen bin ist das umständliche Handling bis die HDMI-Verbindung steht. Soll heißen: Die Reihenfolge, mit denen ich die Gerätschaften einschalte ist elementar wichtig.
Der AVR muss unbedingt vor dem PC eingeschaltet sein, sonst kommt keine Verbindung zustande!
Schalte ich den AVR zwischendurch mal auf Standby und später wieder ein gibt's afaik auch keine Verbindung mehr.

Das war mir alles zu blöd, da man/ich das öfters mal vergesse und dann extra den PC neu starten muss, um bei laufenden AVR wieder 'ne HDMI-Verbindung zu kriegen.

Sind wie gesagt meine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit und diese Probleme können ein Einzelfall sein.

Jedenfalls hab ich den PC wieder analog über die Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DSX) mit drei Cinch/3,5mm Strippen an EXT.IN des Denons angeschlossen.
Hat auch Nachteile, da ich nur 2.0 oder 4.0 (Spiele usw., Center ist nicht immer aufgebaut) benutze, muss ich den Subwoofer auf zwei Arten per Umschalter ansteuern, um auch Bass vom PC zu bekommen.
(Front Pre-Out des Denons an Sub für PC-Betrieb, normaler Sub-Ausgang des Denons bei DVD/Blu-ray usw.)
Sieht doof aus, aber anders geht's analog vom PC nicht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2018)

Ist halt suboptimal, weil der AVR auch das analoge Signal nochmal durch den Wandler jagt, bevor es dann wieder an der Endstufe ankommt.


----------



## D0pefish (5. Januar 2018)

Ist das nicht alles eine Frage der Verkabelung und der Einstellungen am Receiver, PC und TV? Theoretisch ist es soweit ich beobachten kann immer noch egal wie das digitale Audio-Signal reinkommt aber mit PC nach AVR-(Kopierschutzgedöhns?), kenne ich mich nicht aus aber meine Erfahrung meint: ist Latte, da konfigurierbar. Deswegen wäre, falls die TV's oder AVR's wirklich striken, wenn kein Bild anliegt, die Lösung den PC per HDMI und zusätzlich per S/PDIF koaxial oder S/PDIF Toslink an den AVR anzuschließen und dann halt am AVR den Eingang aka Source zu wechseln. Viele benutzen ihren AVR ja über Jahre 24/7 im Surround-Emulationmodus als richtig per Matrix bzw. kennen sie den Unterschied gar nicht.

Ich nutze aus Prinzip keinen extra Fernsehmonitor und schicke alles vom PC ab und auch der bzw die AVR's sind hier nur Beiwerk. DTS und AC3 stehen in den DS-Filtern auf 'bitstream' und gehen per Onboard/Toslink an den AVR. Gerade wäre das ein wieder schick gemachter älterer 7.1 aus der Einsteigerliga...ähhhmmm AVR-2105. Für mpg bzw. sogenannte Stereotonspurformate nehme ich FFDShow als DS-Filter. Beim LAV-Dekoder, AC3-Filter, Recode nach AC3 5.1/7.1, oder Emulation vom AVR gibt es diese unschönen Artefakte auf den Surroundkanälen. FFDShow trennt schön sauber und dynamisch auf, was mir besonders bei DVB-Signalen gefällt. Da kaum jemand die Anzahl der Lautsprecher bereitstellt, die ganz "moderne" Verfahren benötigen, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es so gut wie keine käuflichen Quellen gibt... was ich sagen will: ist egal ob da nun AC, DTS oder Doly Atomophobos beim AVR ankommt... das Setting, also der Aufbau und die Wahl der Lautsprecher sind viel entscheidender. (Die Formate gehen konfigurierbar alle bis 9.2, deshalb ist es egal im Heimbereich, da die meisten eh noch mit 5.1 auffahren. Obwohl drei Lautsprecher auf einer Ebene reichen, also 6 für Real-Surround aber hüst... lass die mal machen. Wie bei der Verkabelung.  ) imho sry4senf


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Januar 2018)

Das Problem ist ja, dass wenn ich das Bild nicht über HDMI ausgebe ich auch nicht den AVR als Tonquelle wählen kann. Habe mir ein langes Toslinkkabel bestellt, mal sehen wie es sich damit verhält. Sind dann aber wieder 2 Kabel vom PC zum AVR  Es muss doch möglich sein, nur den Ton über die Grafikkarte laufen zu lassen während das Bild über DVI kommt. (Naja, wenn man es so liest klingt das schon sehr kompliziert^^)

Den zweiten Absatz habe ich leider nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Januar 2018)

Hmm, also bei meinen Tests damals konnte ich (relativ ^^) problemlos den Ton per HDMI (HD-Audio Gedöns von Nvidia) zum AVR schicken, während der Monitor wie immer per DVI läuft.
Es war aber glaube ich so, dass das nur über den _Umweg_ der Einrichtung einer zweiten Anzeige geht. Weiß nicht mehr genau was ich in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung eingestellt hab, ob Anzeige-Klon, erweiterte Anzeige o. ä.

Nur den Ton per HDMI geht afaik tatsächlich nicht, wenn man gleichzeitig einen Monitor an DVI oder Displayport hat.
Aber man muss die zweite Anzeige ja nicht nutzen. Im Desktop-Betrieb (surfen usw.) oder beim spielen gab's imho keine Probleme.


----------



## cap82 (8. Januar 2018)

Geht beides, Anzeige erweitern oder duplizieren.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Januar 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hmm, also bei meinen Tests damals konnte ich (relativ ^^) problemlos den Ton per HDMI (HD-Audio Gedöns von Nvidia) zum AVR schicken, während der Monitor wie immer per DVI läuft.
> Es war aber glaube ich so, dass das nur über den _Umweg_ der Einrichtung einer zweiten Anzeige geht. Weiß nicht mehr genau was ich in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung eingestellt hab, ob Anzeige-Klon, erweiterte Anzeige o. ä.



Der AVR wird, zumindest bei mir, immer automatisch als 2. Monitor angezeigt. (Unabhängig davon ob da auch was zur Bildwiedergabe dranhängt)
Im NVIDIA Treiber einfach HDMI Soundwiedergabe aktivieren.  Dann hast du Bild über DVI/DisplayPort und Ton über den AVR


Was ich nicht verstehe ist die Ton Einstellung die oben genannt wird. Wieso in Windows auf Stereo stellen? Mein pioneer lx57 und mein jetziger marantz6011 haben immer genau das wiedergeben was ich in Windows eingestellt hatte: Stereo oder 5.1. 
was genau läuft da bei euch anders?


----------



## MircoSfot (10. Januar 2018)

Wenn man über HDMI den Ton weiter gibt zum AVR dann geschieht dies unkomprimiert. Der Klang ist der Wahnsinn! Per Toslink kann man nur in Spielen, warum auch immer, nur DDL/DTS nutzen. Da wird ein komprimierter Datenzug gefahren. Das Ergebnis ist grauehaft! Wenn man Filme über Toslink schaut dann ist alles, warum auch immer, in bester Ordnung. Sobald alles richtig eingerichtet ist kann man per rechtsklick auf dem Lautsprechersymbol diverse Soundeinstellungen vornehmen. Stereo|5.1|7.1|Dolby Atmos/Headphone (Bild). Auf dem Display des AVR steht immer XYZ PCM*(Puls-Code-Modulation. Die Puls-Code-Modulation (PCM) ist ein Pulsmodulationverfahren, das ein zeit- und wertkontinuierliches analoges Signal in ein zeit- und wertdiskretes digitales Signal umsetzt. (Wikipedia) wenn man per HDMI den Sound schleift. Per Toslink steht nur DD/L DTS bei Filmen! Spiele gehen nicht über 3.1 per Toslink. Es gibt aber unsignierte Soundtreiber die das angeblich richten sollten. Ich empfehle für ein pures Sounderlebnis immer und überall per HDMI von der GPU an den AVR! Meinen AVR habe ich auf ''Automatisch besten Modus wählen'' gestellt. Bei der Hz Einstellung wie gewohnt immer 24bit 48Kilohertz bei Mehrkanal (Windows). Stereo läuft auf maximum was der AVR eben hergeben kann. Das ist heute schon zum Beispiel 32Bit 384Kilohertz. Der ALC 1220 kann dies auch ausgeben, bei den älteren bin ich mir nicht sicher. Das wiedergegebene sind eigene Erfahrung!

*Wenn per HDMI angeschlossen

Was mich per HDMI richtig nervt ist, das wenn ich ein Screenshot mache, habe ich zwei Bilder meines Desktops, also quasi zwei Bildschirme. Ich habe versucht die Anzeige rauszunehmen im Nvidiatreiber aber da war dann auch der Ton weg. Beim Einschalten des AVR nach dem PC-Start geht immer der Monitor kurz aus weil eine neue Anzeigequelle dazukommt (AVR). Die Moral meiner Geschichte mit dem AVR ist, abgeklemmt und weg damit. Jetzt nutze ich wieder HiFi Stereokopfhörer über Onboard, da geht eh nichts drüber .


----------



## frozenvein (10. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe nen Denon X520-BT mit einem Canton 5.1 Heimkinosystem.
Hab da Smart-TV über Toslink dran, PS4 über HDMI und PC auch über HDMI.
Hatte anfangs testweise auch den PC per Toslink am AVR und Bild aber über einen anderen Monitor (hab als Bildausgabe auch den Monitor eingestellt).
Nutze aber parallel für Gamesounds am PC aber auch ein Headset mit USB-Soundkarte.

Musik/Filme waren so schon echt gut, aber wie MircoSfot schon schreibt waren die Gamesounds eine Katastrophe.
Aber nicht nur der Sound war grottig ich hatte sogar Soundverzögerungen von "gefühlt" 300ms.
Rettung war der HDMI-Anschluss meiner Graka. 
Bei der Qualität kann dann selbst die PS4 (bei Mucke und Crossgames) NICHT mithalten.


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Januar 2018)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der AVR wird, zumindest bei mir, immer automatisch als 2. Monitor angezeigt. (Unabhängig davon ob da auch was zur Bildwiedergabe dranhängt)
> Im NVIDIA Treiber einfach HDMI Soundwiedergabe aktivieren.  Dann hast du Bild über DVI/DisplayPort und Ton über den AVR



Wenn die Bildausgabe bei mir nur auf DVI steht, dann taucht der AVR nicht auf. Im nvidia Treiber: du meinst unter Anzeige - Digitales Audio einrichten? Bei mir steht dort über "keine audiofähige Anzeige vorhanden" DVI und HDMI sind sogar ausgegraut!

Weil doch einige geschrieben haben: Bild erweitern oder klonen ist leider aus mehreren Gründen keine Option.


----------

